# Poll: Buy local at 33% markup or online from overseas



## Ceist Beag (10 Feb 2011)

Just want to see what others think of this. I'm torn between trying to support the local economy and buying at the best price online (from the UK). The cost in Ireland is 33% more expensive than the UK price (we're talking about roughly €100 in the difference). Would you shop local (with the good feeling of supporting small business here and also the factor of being able to return to the shop with any issues) or buy online from the UK?


----------



## DB74 (10 Feb 2011)

Maybe go into the local shop and tell them this and see if they can beat their advertised price

If they knocked €50 off it would you buy local then?


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Feb 2011)

we already did this DB74 - their best price is 33% more than the UK price.


----------



## Mucker Man (10 Feb 2011)

I'd buy abroad.


----------



## micmclo (10 Feb 2011)

How important is aftersales to you?

If it's machinery (like maybe a chainsaw) the local shop will do you a deal for servicing and if anything goes wrong you won't have to return it to the UK.

If it's a once off buy and you don't expect to need the retailer, go abroad


----------



## PetrolHead (10 Feb 2011)

Recently bought two sofas from a national furniture retailer. Granted, we have a good relationship with the store's manager due to past purchases but I hunted online and found a company in the UK that gave me a delivered price. He couldn't quite match it but the difference was small enough and acceptable when you consider they delivered them rather than a courier company and the initial guarantee is with them as a recognized dealer of this brand. 

On the other hand I bought a new guitar and amp a while back and paid less for the whole kit (including a crybaby) over the internet than the local guy was willing to do the guitar alone for. 

And then again, I bought a TV a few weeks ago from an independent retailer who's a member of a national buying group. His ticket price was very keen and close enough to the multinational catalogue retailer and other internet prices that the simplicity of buying there and then and carrying the TV out of the store was worth the extra €5. 

I pays to shop around locally, nationally and via the internet but I also have no problem going back to a local independent with an 'internet' price and giving them the opportunity of getting the business. Ultimately I'd rather spend my money locally but I'm not paying a premium for it.


----------



## shnaek (10 Feb 2011)

I've been buying local as much as possible.


----------



## ninsaga (10 Feb 2011)

Recent purchases. Prices include delivery.
Replacement battery - €16.80 local store. €4.50 overseas online. 
Gym equipment €220 local online, €133 overseas online.
Furniture €80 local store, €60 overseas online (retailer would not price match)

Has zero issue with delivery or quality. I'm €119.30 better off as a result.

The missus wanted a book - I wanted to get it online for €7+. She wanted immediately so I needed to pay €13.99 local.


----------



## horusd (10 Feb 2011)

shnaek said:


> I've been buying local as much as possible.


 

Me too. I always look for the guaranteed Irish symbol, and the national wotsit milk symbol. Having said that, I used to go to a farmers market, but generally they have been a total rip-off.  I paid €5 for 4 beetroot last time, that was the end of it. I  hate feeling I'm being being done. We need to get our prices into line within reason.


----------



## zztop (11 Feb 2011)

When you add Rates/Water Charges/ Rent vs overseas
costs our business sector in a lot of cases hasnt a hope.
Remember that the likes of LIdl,Aldi & Argos never return
a penny to local causes either.


----------



## PetrolHead (11 Feb 2011)

zztop said:


> When you add Rates/Water Charges/ Rent vs overseas
> costs our business sector in a lot of cases hasnt a hope.




I've never believed this argument... and anyway, its a self fulfilling prophecy...!!!


----------



## MrMan (11 Feb 2011)

If people think that the online price is where the local store needs to get then they are way off the mark. An electrical retailer will have at most 20% margin to play with on price and for things like ipods etc 7/8%, laptops 12%. In Limerick city a retailer will pay rates of c. €30,000 just to open doors and then pay staff, lighting, insurance, heat etc. Then stock will be bought so again using electrical retail your looking at €200,000+ and then the cost of hiring/buying a warehouse/store and paying the lease on your business premises. An online dealer will usually operate on 4% margin working off mass selling.
Traders are offering their best prices because simply put, they are not far off having to close their doors and cash is a premium, bills have to be paid. So while a store can match online prices for 6months it will go under soon after. Not every store can take Harvey Normans approach and accept losses of 50million over the next few years.


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Feb 2011)

Of course you're right MrMan. I am leaning towards paying the extra in order to shop local simply because I prefer walking into a shop and discussing our requirements with them as part of the service, and also because I want the shop to be there in the years ahead for the same reasons. I don't want to end up where the only options are online. It is quite a markup to pay for this which is where I'm struggling but I guess it just boils down to sticking by what you want in the locality once you're satisfied the price they are offering is the fairest price they can offer without putting their business at risk.


----------



## RMCF (11 Feb 2011)

I always try to buy local (which is Donegal as opposed to going North), but sometimes the retailers don't help themselves.

Some items in my shopping trolley are just so highly priced that I can't buy them in Ireland. What a shame cos I'd rather give my money to Irish retailers and not NI ones.


----------



## MrMan (12 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> I always try to buy local (which is Donegal as opposed to going North), but sometimes the retailers don't help themselves.
> 
> Some items in my shopping trolley are just so highly priced that I can't buy them in Ireland. What a shame cos I'd rather give my money to Irish retailers and not NI ones.



When you say sometimes the retailers don't help themselves it sounds like you think that they are buying from a level playing field. If shop A can buy the product for 15% less than shopB then there is going to be a difference in price.


----------



## RMCF (12 Feb 2011)

MrMan said:


> When you say sometimes the retailers don't help themselves it sounds like you think that they are buying from a level playing field. If shop A can buy the product for 15% less than shopB then there is going to be a difference in price.



I appreciate there are going to be differences in price, but just as an example, a punnet of kiwi fruit.

In NI in Tesco's these are £1. In SuperValu in Donegal last week I paid €4 for same size.

Explain that price difference. 

OK so Tesco are bigger, but its not like SuperValu are a corner shop. Where are they buying their kiwi from that make them so expensive? Perhaps Tesco are selling at a loss to get you through the door?


----------



## MrMan (13 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> I appreciate there are going to be differences in price, but just as an example, a punnet of kiwi fruit.
> 
> In NI in Tesco's these are £1. In SuperValu in Donegal last week I paid €4 for same size.
> 
> ...


 
You will see price fluactions with supermarkets, greaat deals on one aisle and the flip side on another. I think there has been posts here before pointing out the variety of deals that all supermarkets carry and basically it showed they must be using particular items as loss leaders.


----------



## AlastairSC (20 Feb 2011)

Like kiwi fruit are going to be a loss leader? LOL!  Both brands mentioned probably face broadly similar import and distribution costs. Explain the difference between £1 and E4....


----------



## MrMan (21 Feb 2011)

AlastairSC said:


> Like kiwi fruit are going to be a loss leader? LOL! Both brands mentioned probably face broadly similar import and distribution costs. Explain the difference between £1 and E4....


 
There can be many reasons for such price differences, but when it is food the most likely is the time they have left before they are spoiled, I don't see why the idea that such deals can be put in place to attract customers to purchase a bigger grocery shopping basket. Obviously a large supermarket would choose a diverse range of products to drop prices on.


----------

